# Ky's Background



## Max's Dad

Thanks for sharing your story. Ky and Bentley are such a sweet pair.


----------



## dmist

Ky is a beautiful girl and she is so lucky to have you to love her.Bently is a handsome boy also.


----------



## Golden4Life

Thanks for sharing!! What an angel you are!


----------



## Wendi

I'm not sure who is luckier, Ky or you. Ky for finding you or you for finding Ky. So glad you found each other, the stars were aligned that night! TY for sharing her story, so sad people can be like that.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

Ky is beautiful. Thank you for saving her, she is a wonderful Mom to Bentley. I hope all the wonderful new memories she has made with you will erase her past abuse.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Thanks for sharing her story - that is so touching.

You both hit the jackpot with each other.


----------



## goldy1

Thanks for posting Ky's story. I had seen parts of it in your posts but reading the full story takes it to a new level for me. 

What Wendi said is very true: the stars were aligned for Ky that she was brought into your life. I can't believe she was meant to be with anyone else. You 2 seem exactly right for each other. And little Bentley is so lucky to be part of such a loving home.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Stories like Ky's always make me cry. Why did it have to be like that? What was her fault to pay for it? What did she do wrong? She is an innocent, beautiful creature. I will never understand that. Thank you for saving her, for loving and understanding her.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Thanks for sharing. I always wondered about Ky's story. It is amazing what you have done for her.


----------



## Willow52

Thank for for saving Ky and sharing her story. She was so lucky to have a brave young neighbor and so lucky to have found you.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thanks everybody, I do believe we were meant to find each other. The best part of all of this is that I could only teach her so much but I was limited because I couldn't teach her how to be a dog.
Bentley has been teaching her how to be a dog and it's so amazing to watch! She's a very obedient, loving dog but every day I see her opening up more and more all thanks to Bentley.
I surprised myself after writing her story I broke down in sobs and had to go sit and love on Ky for a bit before I could read anymore. She always makes me feel better....she's my rock and I'm very lucky to have her ♥


----------



## Goldengal9

Thanks for sharing. I'm in tears too... And of to give Zoey a hug even if she does look all comfy in her bed.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I knew Ky had been abused but I had no idea how bad the abuse was. It's hard to believe people can actually do things like this. It looks like someone up there was looking out after her and made sure her next home was actually a home with some one who actually loved her. They did a very good job! I'm so happy the two of you found each other and you were able to show her the love she so desperately needed.

Pete


----------



## Megora

God bless that 16 year old girl for rescuing Ky vs minding her own business. Bless that rescue for finding a safe home for Ky. So many people out there see horrible things every day but do nothing.


----------



## spruce

so much sadness & so much wonderfulness in Ky's story


----------



## amy22

Wow...what a story..I'm in tears. Thank GOD for that girl, and for you..Ky is where she was ment to be now. I love happy endings!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Bless you. For everything there is a reason. You all belong.


----------



## Karen519

*Ky*



Bentleysmom said:


> In another thread tonight I realized that many people don't understand Ky's story because there's bits and pieces in different threads so I'll try to explain what she's been through as quickly as I can.
> 
> About 4 1/2 yrs ago we lost our GR Buddy and we were devastated. Two weeks later I heard about Ky from a friend of a friend. I was in no way ready to even consider getting another dog but when I heard her story I had to do something.
> 
> Ky lived in Georgia. A husband got her for his wife when she was diagnosed with breast cancer. Ky was 5 weeks old when he brought her home. That's all I know about that. The wife died a few months later. The husband tied Ky to a tree in the backyard where she stayed for a year. Occasionally he would throw food to her. He was angry about his wife and took it out on Ky with a baseball bat.
> At some point the 16 yr old neighbor girl snuck over and stole Ky from his yard, then she called different places trying to find someone to take her. She was having no luck.
> Eventually she somehow got a hold of a woman in MI that rescues. She was trying to help and that's when I got involved. Ky was taken to a vet where she had her collar surgically removed because it was embedded, she was skin and bones, worms, several fractures, healed broken bones. A mess.
> The first time I looked into her eyes I could see her heart and I knew she was my dog. I brought her home and let her heal. She was afraid of everything because all she knew was a tree and abuse. After her physical wounds healed I tried to get us into obedience class but they all refused telling me that an abused Akita is a time bomb and I should put her down. I couldn't say the word no because it terrified her so I had to let her teach me how to teach her. We muddled through and she learned pretty quickly all things considered. I made many mistakes along the way but Ky is very forgiving. She had no reason to trust anyone but she trusts me...and I trust her. It was a long road to get here but I wouldn't trade Ky for the world!
> The young girl that saved Ky said that she knew at one point Ky had puppies but the next day they were all gone. I can't even let myself think about that.
> I wanted to get Ky a puppy in the hope that she would be able to "mother" but not really knowing if she would/could. Well she could and she does! She loves Bentley so much, he's like her puppy.
> So there's the short version of her story
> 
> *My Girl...*


Thanks so much for sharing her story. You both were MEANT to be TOGETHER!
It really touched me!!


----------



## Deber

Thank you for telling her story. I cried reading it. Don't know how Ky is able to love so deeply after such abuse but glad she does. 

I have the honor to be a friend to a wonderful Family that has Akita's, so I have had the chance to be around them a lot. They are known protectors of the family and can be the most loving of dogs to their families. Ky had everything turned upside down with the abuse. I am glad that Bentley is teaching her that Love is good. She has rewarded you already in her trust and getting Bentley will be the best thing to teach her to play, to act goofy for the fun of it. The two make a great pair and I am so glad you were there to take her and show her the life she deserves. 

I love hearing your Ky-Bentley stories, you tell them so well, I can "see" it happening!


----------



## CrisGolden

Thanks for sharing! Such a sad story but so glad she can be happy now!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wendy427

Thank you so much for sharing Ky's story. She's found the perfect home now with you, your husband, and Bentley. She's safe and loved. :smooch:


----------



## Bentley's Mom

amy22 said:


> Wow...what a story..I'm in tears. Thank GOD for that girl, and for you..Ky is where she was ment to be now. I love happy endings!


That's exactly what I was thinking through the tears.


----------



## goldensrbest

And look how she loves bentley, how people can treat dogs the way that man did,is just beyond my understanding,thank god the girl got her away from him, and you got her.


----------



## coppers-mom

All of my dogs have been rescues. Copper was at a shelter and I turned them down the first time they called me. I had adopted a 5 year old male a few months before from them and he had been hard to turn around because he had such fear issues and I didn't feel like dealing with that another rescue yet.

Well, copper was a senior found with his collar embedded. A shelter worker went into his pen and just yanked the collar off. He said Copper snapped at him although after I knew him I really think he just turned quickly since he never reacted poorly to any of the many, many vet treatments he had. Anyway, he was labeled as possibly aggressive to people and was definitely aggressive to male dogs. The rescues turned him down. the shelter called again and said he will be put down today if you won't take him and so I got my heart dog.

They can overcome bad beginnings and just ask for love. I have a friend with an Akita so I know they can be protective and not so good with strangers so Ky has done so very well to come so far.

Copper and my other golden got along, but weren't really friends. I rescued a bassett mix puppy after Chance died and the pup too taught Copper to play in a way I couldn't.

Congrats on helping lovely Ky and having cute little Bentley to complete your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Rescues*

I love rescue dogs-they repay you TENFOLD!


----------



## Goldens R Great

What an awful life Ky had and what a wonderful life she has now. God bless you!


----------



## Capt Jack

Great story brought a tear to my eyes.God bless you for rescueing


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ky's beginning was such a sad and cruel one. It's amazing to hear stories about dogs that are able to learn to trust and love humans again. 

My girl is a former puppy mill momma that was not socialized and had been both physically and verbally abused-she had a very long journey to get where she is today.

I know Ky's journey was a long one as well. Bless you for giving Ky the love and home she deserves.


----------



## Jige

Thank you for taking Ky into your life. I have first hand experience with abused dogs and it is hard to work with them but the rewards...oh my gosh the rewards when you see that abused dogs eye shine bright with happiness and you see them bloosem into the dog you knew deep down they could be far out weights the work and hardship you endured getting there. Again thank you. <3


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you all for the kind words, it really means a lot to me! We went through some dark days when it seemed nobody cared if Ky would make it or not. Even family members thought I was crazy for taking an Akita.
Admittedly I didn't know much about the breed because we've always rescued GR or GR/Mix. I thought, like many people that Akitas are really dangerous dogs. While she was healing from her wounds I spent all my time trying to learn about the breed.
Akitas come from Japan. They are powerful dogs, two Akitas can bring down a bear but the flip side to that is that they are so loyal and protective that Japanese moms used to leave an Akita in charge of her kids while she worked in the field.
Ky is protective but she's not a bully about it. If she thinks something is a threat she will immediately put herself between me and the "threat". She just watches intently, they're not big barkers in fact they are called "The silent hunters". If I tell her "Thank you Ky but it's OK" she relaxes. With one exception, she HATES men with big bushy beards. I figure either "the man" had a bushy beard or Ky just thinks it's a terrible look 
If someone approaches us and asks if she bites I always tell them, if you don't hurt me, she won't hurt you, and that's the truth.
I needed to socialize her but that was very difficult because people don't just walk up and ask to pet an Akita like they do a puppy. There's an elementary school in front of our house so we started there. Every morning we sat and watched 24 school buses drop kids off then we'd watch them get back on after school. The kids would all talk to her from across the street and she loved it! She would smile and wag her tail, she really wanted to go see the kids. Eventually we crossed the street and watched from there which quickly turned into Ky being petted by hundreds of kids every morning. Even now, if for some reason we're not out there when the buses start lining up one of the bus drivers will toot the horn and out we go. Now she is a social butterfly and thinks that everyone we see should pet her 
She is so adorable, I only make her wear a collar when we go for a walk because she has scar tissue on her neck from surgery but I bought her a pearl necklace, you can kind of see it in my signature picture dated 9-27-12. She LOVES that necklace!! I think it's because all the school girls make such a fuss over it telling her how beautiful it is. When I give her a bath she runs right over to get her pearls back on before she's even dry 
I thank God for the little girl that saved Ky!! I have spoken to her on the phone and I email her pics occasionally. She was very brave to do what she did. She said she had a hard time sleeping at night knowing that Ky was suffering so much. Her dad ordered her to not get involved. She disobeyed him and I'm thankful she did!
Thank you for letting me share my girls story. Her life started badly but now she is at home where she always belonged. I truly believe that our dogs find us, somehow. Ky just had to take a very bad route to get here ♥


----------



## coppers-mom

I see Ky's pearl necklace. How cute.

When I first became friends with the lady who has a rescue Akita near me, she said "You can feed my dogs while I'm gone". Well, sure I will. She said "NO, I mean Boone will let you". It turns out he didn't like just everybody, but I never had a problem with him. Maybe it was partly because I just expected his big furry self to like me loving on him. He sure had a thick, thick coat and was such a sweetheart IMO. I love hearing how Ky wants kids to pet her and how lovely her life is now.


----------



## cubbysan

Thanks for sharing this story! Thank you for saving Ky! 

My experience with rescues is that they truly know and appreciate the love their new homes give them.


----------



## MercyMom

That's such an amazing story!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cubbysan

Bentleysmom said:


> I truly believe that our dogs find us, somehow. Ky just had to take a very bad route to get here ♥


I believe this with all my heart! I have seen it happen to me and to other people I know. That dog that belongs to us will somehow find its way to us.


----------



## Bentleysmom

cubbysan said:


> I believe this with all my heart! I have seen it happen to me and to other people I know. That dog that belongs to us will somehow find its way to us.


That's what I think when someone is so disappointed that they weren't able to get the puppy they were waiting for, I know it hurts but I believe that puppy wasn't meant for them but one day their puppy will find it's way to them


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thank you for rescuing Ky. She and Bentley are so cute together!


----------



## SandyK

Thanks for sharing Ky's story. I am very glad the young girl saved her and you were able to give her a forever home!!!


----------



## Capt Jack

I was getting ready to ask if you still had contact with the little girl what an Angel she must be


----------



## Bentleysmom

Capt Jack said:


> I was getting ready to ask if you still had contact with the little girl what an Angel she must be


Yes and even though I keep calling her a little girl, she's in college now. She wants to become a Vet


----------



## Charmie

Ky is such a beautiful baby! Thank you so much for believing in her and taking care of her... you deserve the amazing dog she is now, and she deserves the loving human mom you are to her!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you for telling Ky's background. When I first read of the embedded collar I thought of Copper. Never ceases to amaze me how dogs blossom in a loving home. Seen mine blossom into new lives, I've told the stories.

I also though of a dog walking friend with a Akita named Kino. His current owner was working construction and saw this dog getting beaten and marched over there to give the scumbag a talking to. The other person said you want him, take him. He is a wonderful dog.

Some folks have mentioned to me that he and a few other rescues "look" mean. I shake my head at that. The look in those dogs eyes speaks volumes to me.

Sincere thanks to all that rescue. Me and my pups thank you


----------



## Bentleysmom

GoldenCamper said:


> Thank you for telling Ky's background. When I first read of the embedded collar I thought of Copper. Never ceases to amaze me how dogs blossom in a loving home. Seen mine blossom into new lives, but I've told the stories.
> 
> I also though of a dog walking friend with a Akita named Kino. His current owner was working construction and saw this dog getting beaten and marched over there to give the scumbag a talking to. The other person said you want him, take him. He is a wonderful dog.
> 
> Some folks have mentioned to me that he and a few other rescues "look" mean. I shake my head at that. The look in those dogs eyes speaks volumes to me.
> 
> Sincere thanks to all that rescue. Me and my pups thank you


*Thank you for that song! Brought a smile to my heart on a very difficult day* :--big_grin:


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bentleysmom said:


> *Thank you for that song! Brought a smile to my heart on a very difficult day* :--big_grin:


My pleasure :wavey: Think of it too as a song all your GR/GR mix's and Ky would sing to you ♥ :yes:


----------



## Bentleysmom

I have this song stuck in my head! LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom

i spoke to Carol this AM (the lil girl that saved Ky), she'll be in MI next week checking out vet school so she wants to stop and visit with Ky. Absolutely!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bentleysmom said:


> i spoke to Carol this AM (the lil girl that saved Ky), she'll be in MI next week checking out vet school so she wants to stop and visit with Ky. Absolutely!!!!


I would love to see the wonder in the girls face seeing Ky now. It is a gift you know.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Bentleysmom said:


> i spoke to Carol this AM (the lil girl that saved Ky), she'll be in MI next week checking out vet school so she wants to stop and visit with Ky. Absolutely!!!!


Please let us know about meeting when it happens. It will be interesting to read. God bless Carol, she would be an amazing vet one day, sending best wishes to her to get into a vet school.


----------



## Bentleysmom

GoldenCamper said:


> I would love to see the wonder in the girls face seeing Ky now. It is a gift you know.


When Carol comes I'm going to see if she'll allow me to video the two of them seeing each other for the first time again. I can't wait to see how Ky reacts, I know she'll remember who saved her....dogs always do!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh, that is so sweet that she is coming to visit Ky. I hope you can take a picture of them together. Ky will be so excited to see her!


----------



## Bentleysmom

fozziesmom said:


> Oh, that is so sweet that she is coming to visit Ky. I hope you can take a picture of them together. Ky will be so excited to see her!


I spoke with Carol today, she said absolutely we can take pics...Yay!!! For Ky's baby book and of course this forum


----------



## Nomes

I've seen Ky all over this forum, and i never woulda' guessed she was abused...she always looks like such a sweetheart! give her an extra smooch tonight from me!


----------



## kjohnstone82

Ky's story breaks my heart, I will never ever understand how a human being can do that to an animal. 
What is the most amazing thing though is that you have given Ky the chance to start again and have the life that she deserves. It is truely amazing how far she has come. 
And you have also given her a little pup that she can call her own, something that from the looks of it was taken away from her before. 
Thank you for all you have done for this dog, but i know Ky thanks you every day by showing you what a great dog she has turned into.


----------



## xoerika620xo

I couldn't help but tear up while reading Ky's story. Like others on this forum, I have come to love Ky and Bentley very much. In fact i feel as though i know both of them personally. I have such tremendous respect for people like you Joyce who rescue dogs that people consider "not worthy" Once chester gets older I plan to rescue another dog and its because of people like you Joyce. So I just would like to say Thank you for being an amazing mother to Ky and Bentley. And most importantly thank you for teaching someone as young as me any dog can be loved you just have to have a little faith.


----------



## Ladyluck

Wow! That is an amazing story. I love that the neighbor and you never gave up on her. It was meant to be.....


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just spoke with Carol, she will be coming to MI the 2nd week of Jan. to visit the college. I am so excited for her and Ky to be reunited!!!!


----------



## Tennyson

That's one incredible story. You're a he** of a person and dog owner.Best thing you did for Ky was getting that little nuthouse for her to care for.She's just a beautiful dog inside and out.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Tennyson said:


> That's one incredible story. You're a he** of a person and dog owner.Best thing you did for Ky was getting that little nuthouse for her to care for.She's just a beautiful dog inside and out.


Thank you, she is a true sweetheart and she has absolutely no reason to be. Dogs are so amazing!


----------



## Tennyson

Bentleysmom said:


> Thank you, she is a true sweetheart and she has absolutely no reason to be. Dogs are so amazing!


So are some owners!


----------



## mickeychick

Well geez! How did I miss this post. I'm bawling now. Poor Ky! What a sweet sweet girl she has turned out to be. It makes me so angry that people can beat up on a poor innocent animal that has no means to defend itself. Joyce, you are a wonderful person to take her in when so many told you not to!


----------



## Bentleysmom

mickeychick said:


> Well geez! How did I miss this post. I'm bawling now. Poor Ky! What a sweet sweet girl she has turned out to be. It makes me so angry that people can beat up on a poor innocent animal that has no means to defend itself. Joyce, you are a wonderful person to take her in when so many told you not to!


Thank you but I'm the lucky one, I feel Blessed to have Ky in my life ♥


----------



## Bentleysmom

Carol (the young girl that saved Ky) just emailed me, she will be in town next Thursday to see Ky. I'm excited!
It will be a busy week for Ky, the behaviorist on Tuesday and Carol on Thursday


----------



## Tennyson

Of all the stories/posts that I've read on this forum Ky's story stirred some of the deepest emotions in me. From complete anger, to hope, and then just sheer joy and elation finishing with happiness and helping to restore my faith in the goodness in people.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Tennyson said:


> Of all the stories/posts that I've read on this forum Ky's story stirred some of the deepest emotions in me. From complete anger, to hope, and then just sheer joy and elation finishing with happiness and helping to restore my faith in the goodness in people.


Thank you! And Ky thanks you too.


----------



## pshales

Tennyson said:


> Of all the stories/posts that I've read on this forum Ky's story stirred some of the deepest emotions in me. From complete anger, to hope, and then just sheer joy and elation finishing with happiness and helping to restore my faith in the goodness in people.


This says it better than I ever could. Thank you, Joyce for sharing your story and for changing the course of Ky's life.


----------



## ServiceDogs

Did Carol ever see Ky?


----------



## Bentleysmom

ServiceDogs said:


> Did Carol ever see Ky?


She did but I didn't get to witness it because I was in the hospital. I'm told they were both in tears


----------



## ServiceDogs

Bentleysmom said:


> She did but I didn't get to witness it because I was in the hospital. I'm told they were both in tears


You were in the hospital??? Are you ok now??? I'm so sorry you missed it. Did your husband tape it for you?


----------



## Bentleysmom

ServiceDogs said:


> You were in the hospital??? Are you ok now??? I'm so sorry you missed it. Did your husband tape it for you?


Thanks, I'm fine now it was just a little head problem. DH wasn't here either, he was with me. My brother was here but of course he didn't tape it. We're hoping to get them together again soon though.


----------



## ServiceDogs

Bentleysmom said:


> Thanks, I'm fine now it was just a little head problem. DH wasn't here either, he was with me. My brother was here but of course he didn't tape it. We're hoping to get them together again soon though.


Glad to hear your ok, although I'm not sure I like the sound of a head thing.


----------

